# Brrr.



## Yourlocalpoet (Nov 28, 2010)

It's definitely winter here in England.


----------



## hali (Nov 28, 2010)

oww lucky you we are still waiting in the south


----------



## Missy (Nov 28, 2010)

I am not ready for snow, yuck. I don't usually get much but get lots of ice. It is pretty to look at though


----------



## DeanS (Nov 28, 2010)

Whaddya think Tom?!?! Are we gonna get snow this year...or get passed over again!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 28, 2010)

I just LOVE the look of snow, but I'm SO happy I live in Sunny California!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 28, 2010)

A little part of me died when I saw your pictures... 
I live in the Chicago area and I will cry when it starts to snow. It's pretty for a day, then it's just annoying and cold.
I need to move to California. Some day...


----------



## Laura (Nov 28, 2010)

hey,, it snows in calif... ever hear of the Donner Party? Sierra? Some of the best ski resorts are here..


----------



## onarock (Nov 28, 2010)

The snow looks fun


----------



## coreyc (Nov 28, 2010)

You got snow already I cant wait any more can you send some my way


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh no way, I am the biggest baby ever! Ugh I hate being cold. Though I will say it is gorgeous to look at!!


----------



## RianSeeking (Nov 28, 2010)

Eleven years after leaving CA for Eastern Washington, I am ALMOST used to it.

It took two winters before I was brave enough to drive in it.

And we already have a ton of it here. <sulky>


----------



## Isa (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice pics  It snowed her yesterday. I love snow but I hate snow storm and the cold!


----------



## zzzdanz (Nov 28, 2010)

coreyc said:


> You got snow already I cant wait any more can you send some my way



It's coming soon enough Corey.If it stays like it's been for the rest of winter,I'll be fine with it.


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> A little part of me died when I saw your pictures...
> I live in the Chicago area and I will cry when it starts to snow. It's pretty for a day, then it's just annoying and cold.
> I need to move to California. Some day...



Check out AZ too. Better tort weather than CA and better laws too. I'm stuck here in CA for work and my wife doesn't want to leave.

I like the snow just fine, but it really interferes with my goal of sunning my torts every day...

If I win the lottery, I want to move to DesMoine, Iowa, live like a king, and build a giant heated tortoise barn, with full spectrum lighting everywhere.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

coreyc said:


> You got snow already I cant wait any more can you send some my way


Gladly! I don't mind the snow I just hate the madness that descends on people as a result. A bit of snow and people suddenly believe they're not able bodied any more and can't possibly go to work.


----------



## coreyc (Nov 29, 2010)

Yourlocalpoet said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> > You got snow already I cant wait any more can you send some my way
> ...



I agree 100% a few flakes every body forgets how to drive it drives mw mad


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 29, 2010)

coreyc said:


> Yourlocalpoet said:
> 
> 
> > coreyc said:
> ...



Ughh that is the worst. It is NOT necessary to drive like you're in a freaking blizzard when there are a few flurries


----------



## abra (Nov 29, 2010)

I though NEW England was cold! Hahah, I got a light snow but nothing compaired to that LUCKY!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks nice, but I will stay in Florida.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 30, 2010)

I keep hearing people say snow, being a life long So Cal resident, I seriously doubt snow exists, I think it is all a conspiracy.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Nov 30, 2010)

Argh it snowed more last night and is forecast again today.


----------



## laura808 (Dec 5, 2010)

ohh I cant wait to go on my colorado/ Indiana trip this winter!!! that snow looks soo nice!


----------

